# It happened again!



## JayPea (Apr 1, 2011)

story here.

Yet another person walking on tracks and not paying attention pays for that bit of foolishness with his life. iPods and walking on railroad tracks definitely do not mix. Period!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 2, 2011)

Maybe he was listening to "The City Of New Orleans" or "The Orange Blossom Special"!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Maybe he was listening to "The City Of New Orleans" or "The Orange Blossom Special"!


Or maybe "Leaving on a Midnight Train to Georgia"? :blink:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 2, 2011)

Or "Train of Consequences" by Megadeth


----------



## rrdude (Apr 3, 2011)

amtrakwolverine said:


> Or "Train of consequences" by Megadeth


Ha! Sux he was killed, and of course the engineer is prolly distraught. Imagine KNOWING you are going to run someone over, and most likely kill them, in less than a minute.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah It's hard on the locomotive crew.Thoughts go out to the crew and victims family's and friends.


----------



## DET63 (Apr 4, 2011)

> The victim has been identified as Timothy Lee Gladeau.
> ...
> 
> Gladeau was a student at Emerson Alternative High School.


Alternative school students are usually kids with "issues." I guess he won't have any more "issues."


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 5, 2011)

DET63 said:


> Alternative school students are usually kids with "issues." I guess he won't have any more "issues."


Lack of sympathy can be a sign of several deeper "issues" according to many psychoanalysts.


----------



## DET63 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have sympathy for the train crew, not for the kid.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 6, 2011)

daxomni said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Alternative school students are usually kids with "issues." I guess he won't have any more "issues."
> ...


Obviously the entire incident was a tragedy for all involved. I feel for the crew and the kid's surviving family and friends.

But not being able to laugh at all the crazy stuff in this world, and in our own lives, is a sign of serious issues too!

How many times have you heard about a cold blooded murderer: "He seemed like a nice, but quiet, person who kept to himself?"


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 10, 2011)

daxomni said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Alternative school students are usually kids with "issues." I guess he won't have any more "issues."
> ...


Humanity has the issues. The concept that life, or rather, Human life is sacred, is an utterly ridiculous concept. We are not the most intelligent creatures on this planet- we are merely the only ones that are intelligent, yet so weak in natural adaptation to our environment that we feel a need to adapt the environment to us, rather than the other way around.

Humans are stupid, and the majority of them doubly so. We have recognized, after 150 years or so, that the industrial revolution, premised on carbonic fuels, has quite possibly caused a catastrophic change in our environment. It apparently does not occur to us that switching our emissions to another chemical (even if that chemical is dihydromonoxide) will also eventually catastrophically effect our environment. Excessive water vapor generation will change the general humidity of an area eventually. God knows what that will do, but it will do something.

I have no sympathy for people and their inability to survive, not only in the world in general, but in a world they modified with the specific intent to make it more habitable to themselves- to the considerable expense of just about every other living, breathing, thinking life form. I think we have "issues" of megalomania thinking that we should preserve every example of our kind, no matter how unsuited to living it might be, just because it is of our species and our species is "special".

A person stupid enough to go blundering around railroads without taking the reasonable precautions thereto has died as a result of that stupidity. Good riddance.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 11, 2011)

Green Maned Lion said:


> The concept that life, or rather, Human life is sacred, is an utterly ridiculous concept.


No need to spell it out GML; you prove that point every single day in your own special way. :lol:


----------

